# Big Lambs Anyone?



## Sheepshape (Apr 2, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, I love the delicate little bundles of fluff which many ewes produce, but I am a real sucker for the ridiculous, bony, long-legged, big-nosed, long-eared gangly things which are Leicester lambs. In spite of their size, they cannot withstand cold due to their virtually absent fleeces, seem to be particularly prone to pneumonia and are generally very tender flowers. If rejected by mum, like one of mine, they need twice the amount of ewes milk replacer as a standard lamb. But I still find them charming.

Here are mine with their very heavyweight mums.





 The ewe at the top is Baldie and the ewe at the bottom Shaggy. Shaggy is VERY big (and very fat,well over 110kg) and is 'auntie' to the two lambs on the bottle, allowing them to curl up around her huge belly. Her own lamb is at the top on the left (Thor),is 9 days old, absolutely massive , and had a nasty neonatal pneumonia.

Some of you will probably look at them and say....UGLY.....me,I think they are beautiful.


----------



## happy acres (Apr 2, 2014)

They are adorable!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 2, 2014)

I love big lambs, but I also love gigantic ewes too.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 2, 2014)

I love their ears!


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 2, 2014)

Gentle giants of the sheep world, really. They have placid temperaments and make excellent mothers. They cost a fortune to feed though!


----------

